# Formação em Climatologia



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2006 às 12:10)

Meus Amigos, sempre tive esta curiosidade.

Imaginem que, por hipótese, pretendia ter uma formação em Climatologia. (não em Meteorologia, mesmo em Climatologia)

Existe formação superior nesta área, ou outro tipo de formação, onde é ministrada, quais as condições de acesso ... ?  

E já agora, que módulos ou disciplinas são ministradas neste tipo de formação?

Fica aberta a discussão ....


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 12:19)

iceberg disse:


> Meus Amigos, sempre tive esta curiosidade.
> 
> Imaginem que, por hipótese, pretendia ter uma formação em Climatologia. (não em Meteorologia, mesmo em Climatologia)
> 
> ...



Tiras o curso de meteorologia e vais para o estrangeiro fazer um master em climatologia....Porque teres formaçao em climatologia sem teres meteorologia, nao te serve de muito....

 que é o que estou a pensar fazer...(o master em climatologia)


----------



## Cumulonimbus (30 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

iceberg disse:


> Meus Amigos, sempre tive esta curiosidade.
> 
> Imaginem que, por hipótese, pretendia ter uma formação em Climatologia. (não em Meteorologia, mesmo em Climatologia)
> 
> ...




Podes ter uma especialização em climatologia no curso de Geografia Física da Universidade Classica de Lisboa (Faculdade de Letras), podendo seguires com um mestrado e até com um doutoramento.


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 18:09)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Podes ter uma especialização em climatologia no curso de Geografia Física da Universidade Classica de Lisboa (Faculdade de Letras), podendo seguires com um mestrado e até com um doutoramento.



Foi o que eu fiz na Pós-Graduação mas na do Porto


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 18:59)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Podes ter uma especialização em climatologia no curso de Geografia Física da Universidade Classica de Lisboa (Faculdade de Letras), podendo seguires com um mestrado e até com um doutoramento.



Vcs tem programaçao no curso de Geografia Física??? É que se quer fazer climatologia a sério nao se vai muito longe sem ter bases de física, matemática e programaçao...


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 19:20)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Podes ter uma especialização em climatologia no curso de Geografia Física da Universidade Classica de Lisboa (Faculdade de Letras), podendo seguires com um mestrado e até com um doutoramento.



Eu acho que até pode ser com especialização em _Planeamento e Gestão do Território _  

Aqui ficam links para duas faculdades:

Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Lisboa

Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Coimbra

Faculdade de Letras da Universidade do Porto

E eis a Pós gaduação em Riscos Naturais 

http://www.letras.up.pt/geograf/riscos.pdf

E porque não SIG (Sistemas de Informação Geográfica). Este sim era do meu agrado  

http://www.letras.up.pt/geograf/SIG.pdf

Aqui fica também o link com informação das pós-graduações no Porto: http://www.letras.up.pt/geograf/geografi.html

Já sabem quem quiser e tiver tempo!   Chegue-se à frente que a malta depois oferece uma fitinha de fim de curso com um floco de neve e tal...


----------



## Cumulonimbus (6 Dez 2006 às 16:55)

Planeamento do Território?
Estás a confundir Geografia Física com Geografia Humana.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (6 Dez 2006 às 18:46)

dj_alex disse:


> Vcs tem programaçao no curso de Geografia Física??? É que se quer fazer climatologia a sério nao se vai muito longe sem ter bases de física, matemática e programaçao...



Para Meteorologia sim!
Para a Climatologia, como ferramentas, precisas da Estatística e da Termodinâmica com ligação à Teoria dos Fluídos.


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:01)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Planeamento do Território?
> Estás a confundir Geografia Física com Geografia Humana.



Discordo Totalmente! 
São sim um cruzamento de ambas, ou melhor uma simbiose, pq uma não passa sem a outra isso era há uns anos atrás


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:07)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Para Meteorologia sim!
> Para a Climatologia, como ferramentas, precisas da Estatística e da Termodinâmica com ligação à Teoria dos Fluídos.



Acho que para ambos não é necessária muita programação, nem matemática, nem muita fisica penso que o essencial é compreender e conhecer minimamente o comportamento atmosférico, as varáiveis que se irá abordar, o que correlacionar e teleconectar, entre outros! 
Agora se for uma vertente climática de projecções, antevisões e outras futurologias, aí sim é fundamental para a criação de algoritmia 8tive formação em Gestão também, por isso ainda tenho umas boas noções de matemática, a fisica é por gosto. 
Quanto à meteorologia, penso que é menos necessário, o que é preciso é experiência de observação, pq as matemáticas e fisicas de nada valem contra isso, só acrescentado à experiência algumas noções básicas já se poderão compreender melhor os estados de tempo ou uma sucessão deste....


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

dj_alex disse:


> Vcs tem programaçao no curso de Geografia Física??? É que se quer fazer climatologia a sério nao se vai muito longe sem ter bases de física, matemática e programaçao...



Não brinques comigo Alex, isso é na teoria não é?   
Para conceber modelos sim e para uma análise climática numa determinada série temporal é necessário conhecer a estatística...


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 21:08)

Seringador disse:


> Não brinques comigo Alex, isso é na teoria não é?
> Para conceber modelos sim e para uma análise climática numa determinada série temporal é necessário conhecer a estatística...



Como queres fazer teleconexoes Seringador?? De lapis e papel??? 

Como queres fazer correlações entre variaveis??? De lapis e papel???

E a estatística nao é matemática???

Como fazes os compositos???

Como achas que fazem os calculos da corrente do golfo por exemplo??? é por algoritmos com base nas equacoes da meteorologia, termodinamica e afins....

Como achas que aparecerem as bonitas imagens de satélite????

Insisto...se queres fazer investigação de jeito e a sério é necessário teres conhecimento pelo menos em Matemática, programação e física (a partir da fisica chegas a meteorologia)

Nao sei se conheces ou não o livro do Professor Peixoto...Physic of Climate. J.P. Peixoto and A.H. Oort. American Institute of Physics.
New Yorlk. 1992.

Dá uma vista de olhos e depois diz-me qql coisa....


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 21:20)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Planeamento do Território?
> Estás a confundir Geografia Física com Geografia Humana.



Será!?   



Seringador disse:


> Discordo Totalmente!
> São sim um cruzamento de ambas, ou melhor uma simbiose, pq uma não passa sem a outra isso era há uns anos atrás





Seringador disse:


> Acho que para ambos não é necessária muita programação, nem matemática, nem muita fisica penso que o essencial é compreender e conhecer minimamente o comportamento atmosférico, as varáiveis que se irá abordar, o que correlacionar e teleconectar, entre outros!
> Agora se for uma vertente climática de projecções, antevisões e outras futurologias, aí sim é fundamental para a criação de algoritmia 8tive formação em Gestão também, por isso ainda tenho umas boas noções de matemática, a fisica é por gosto.
> Quanto à meteorologia, penso que é menos necessário, o que é preciso é experiência de observação, pq as matemáticas e fisicas de nada valem contra isso, só acrescentado à experiência algumas noções básicas já se poderão compreender melhor os estados de tempo ou uma sucessão deste....



O colega Cumulonimbus estava na brincadeira!  Só pode ser isso!  Olha que separar aquilo que _per si_ se complementa é sectarizar e como tal limitar o saber e o conhecimento . 
E aproveitando a boleia do post se seguires este link http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121 podes apresentar-te .


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 15:20)

dj_alex disse:


> Como queres fazer teleconexoes Seringador?? De lapis e papel???
> 
> Como queres fazer correlações entre variaveis??? De lapis e papel???
> 
> ...




A estatística é diferente da matemática (que usas para descodificação e algoritmia)

Continuo a não concordar  de certeza que tu com a tua formação académica e científica e eu com a minha ( incluíndo a observação) não há modelo que o valham e nem sequer preciso de lápis e papel, isto para a meteorologia  

lembras-te de início chamas-te futurologia ás minhas previsões...  pq quem tem formação de geofisica não é formado para analisar atmosfera, litosfera, biosfera, etc, ao contrário daquilo que eu penso que se deve de correlacionar mas isso é outra história
Para a climatologia análise de  time-series não é necessário grandes conhecimentos de matemática, pq para projecções existem vocês para preverem, projectarem e fazerem a futurologia 
Sabes o excel é uma excelente ferramenta para estatística e mesmo correlação 
Faz tudo o que lhe mandam, fora o spss ´

O famoso e esqecido Peixoto que trabalhou no MIT e teve um grande contributo para o estudo dos furacões e temente a Deus! 
Sabes que hoje em dia as fórmulas fazem tudo é só conhecer e aplicar a ferramenta correcta 

Não me digas que fazes ou sabes como se fazem todos os cálculos dos dados e das imagens que vês ou não os retiras de fontes de informação! 
 além disso esses cálculos são feitos por uma equipa inicial responsável pelo projecto, quando a discussão é sobres o geral!

Atenção e não estou a dizer que tudo o que está por detrás dos dados e imagens que vemos não tem matemática, só estou a salvaguardar a questão de que não existem somente climatólogos que tiveram só formação em geofisica, pq lá fora em muitos países a geografia originou imensos cientistas e climatologistas.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Dez 2006 às 17:57)

Bem eu não tenho grandes conhecimentos nessa área, mas penso que a Ciência sem a Física, a Matemática e a Química torna-se um bocado cega.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (7 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

Seringador disse:


> Discordo Totalmente!
> São sim um cruzamento de ambas, ou melhor uma simbiose, pq uma não passa sem a outra isso era há uns anos atrás



Claro que a Geografia é una. Só que a climatologia é sobretudo G.Física e o Planeamento do Território apoia-se essencialmente na G. Humana.
Agora, para saberes climatologia não serve ter especialização em Planeamento do Território.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (7 Dez 2006 às 19:54)

Seringador disse:


> Acho que para ambos não é necessária muita programação, nem matemática, nem muita fisica penso que o essencial é compreender e conhecer minimamente o comportamento atmosférico, as varáiveis que se irá abordar, o que correlacionar e teleconectar, entre outros!
> Agora se for uma vertente climática de projecções, antevisões e outras futurologias, aí sim é fundamental para a criação de algoritmia 8tive formação em Gestão também, por isso ainda tenho umas boas noções de matemática, a fisica é por gosto.
> Quanto à meteorologia, penso que é menos necessário, o que é preciso é experiência de observação, pq as matemáticas e fisicas de nada valem contra isso, só acrescentado à experiência algumas noções básicas já se poderão compreender melhor os estados de tempo ou uma sucessão deste....




Podemos dizer que climatologia é Geografia e meteorologia é Física (pura).
Aos físicos falta o Espaço aos geógrafos o Tempo (sinóptico).

A Meteorologia é feita com a Física, a Observação faz parte da Meteorologia mas só serve para o Tempo Presente.

Aos geógrafos para a climatologia, dá-lhes muito jeito terem conhecimentos de Termodinâmica. Não esquecer que a Terra com a sua atmosfera é uma "máquina de calor". Já agora junta-lhe conhecimentos do "Movimento de Fluidos.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 20:34)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Podemos dizer que climatologia é Geografia e meteorologia é Física (pura).
> Aos físicos falta o Espaço aos geógrafos o Tempo (sinóptico).
> 
> A Meteorologia é feita com a Física, a Observação faz parte da Meteorologia mas só serve para o Tempo Presente.
> ...



Vcs não acham que estão a complicar muito aquilo, que afinal se pode explicar de uma forma mais facil? Muitos dos problemas das nossas faculdades é esse mesmo, a diferença entre a teoria, os modelos e o ideal, e depois a realidade das coisas. Digo isto de uma forma genérica, como é obvio, falta muito aplicabilidade practica aos estudos que se ensina.


PS: Aprendi eu em Analise III, integrais de linha para quê? Realmente é giro, mas isso faz produzir uma empresa de construção? Enfim é um problema da adaptabilidade do mundo academico ao mundo empresarial, onde felizmente impera a capacidade produtiva e imaginitiva de resolução dos problemas do dia-a-dia


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:12)

LUPER disse:


> Vcs não acham que estão a complicar muito aquilo, que afinal se pode explicar de uma forma mais facil? Muitos dos problemas das nossas faculdades é esse mesmo, a diferença entre a teoria, os modelos e o ideal, e depois a realidade das coisas. Digo isto de uma forma genérica, como é obvio, falta muito aplicabilidade practica aos estudos que se ensina.
> 
> 
> PS: Aprendi eu em Analise III, integrais de linha para quê? Realmente é giro, mas isso faz produzir uma empresa de construção? Enfim é um problema da adaptabilidade do mundo academico ao mundo empresarial, onde felizmente impera a capacidade produtiva e imaginitiva de resolução dos problemas do dia-a-dia



Ora nem mais amigo LUPER, teorização em força! Somos um país de intelectuais  o problema é quando chegamos ao mercado de trabalho...


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 01:16)

LUPER disse:


> Vcs não acham que estão a complicar muito aquilo, que afinal se pode explicar de uma forma mais facil? Muitos dos problemas das nossas faculdades é esse mesmo, a diferença entre a teoria, os modelos e o ideal, e depois a realidade das coisas. Digo isto de uma forma genérica, como é obvio, falta muito aplicabilidade practica aos estudos que se ensina.
> 
> 
> PS: Aprendi eu em Analise III, integrais de linha para quê? Realmente é giro, mas isso faz produzir uma empresa de construção? Enfim é um problema da adaptabilidade do mundo academico ao mundo empresarial, onde felizmente impera a capacidade produtiva e imaginitiva de resolução dos problemas do dia-a-dia




Lol isso não é nada, eu tive História da Medicina no 1º ano, e para quê? para nada, para enriquecer o meu intelecto; nunca pensei em vir a ter história na faculdade, mas lá tava ela


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais amigo LUPER, teorização em força! Somos um país de intelectuais  o problema é quando chegamos ao mercado de trabalho...




Eu senti isso na pele, mas felizmente a capacidade de adaptação veio ao de cima  . Precisamos de produzir não de teorizar , temos de ser praticos e não uns teóricos que produzem lindas formulas, mas que no final, nada se aproveita para o enrequicimento do mercado de trabalho


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 08:02)

Tentando responder ao Seringador, Kim e ao Luper...

há muita coisa que se aprende na faculdade que realmente não serve para muito a não ser para se ter se calhar uma visao mais abrangente da ciencia, e nao focar só no que é importante...mas que as vezes se torna chato isso sim..

Seringador, as formulas fazem tudo, mas o excel nao....Para time series tudo bem...imagina agora que queres correlacionar o campo da pressao no HN e o campo das SST no HS por exemplo...como o fazes??? por excel?? Imagina que queres calcular o fluxo de calor na corrente do golfo?? Como o fazes?? excel?? 
E também sabes que a climatologia nao é apenas de time séries....Pegando num exemplo que conheco bem...como farias um algoritmo para seguires depressoes por exemplo??? Será que alguem que tivesse geografica fisica o conseguia fazer???

Luper e Kim...as Analises dão jeito...pelo menos para mim deram jeito, mas com isto nao digo que tudo o que se dá nas analises da jeito..para ai 50% interessa Pelo menos para a meteorologia da mt jeito


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 09:37)

dj_alex disse:


> Tentando responder ao Seringador, Kim e ao Luper...
> 
> há muita coisa que se aprende na faculdade que realmente não serve para muito a não ser para se ter se calhar uma visao mais abrangente da ciencia, e nao focar só no que é importante...mas que as vezes se torna chato isso sim..
> 
> ...



Para mim a maior utilidade de todas aquelas cadeiras que a malta sabe quais são, tem na minha opnião, permitir fazer musculação intensiva ao espirito critico,  capacidade de raciocinio e destreza mental. Resumindo a capacidade de auto-instruirnos muito facilmente, claro que falo pelo meu exemplo. É muito provavel que esse seja o objectivo principal, claro que a utilidade practica é para apenas 1% da malta que por lá passa, mas que nos deixa a cabeçita mais esperta isso deixa, pelo menos a mim deixou. Não tenho agora receio de aprender sozinho nada, sinto-me muito mais confiante (mas não uso daqueles pensinhos dos anuncios     )


----------



## Cumulonimbus (8 Dez 2006 às 10:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Será!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Separar neste caso não significa limitar o saber, mas sim especializar. Sempre defendi que a Geografia é um todo, só que, sendo tão eclética, para se avançar são necessarias especializações.


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 13:41)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Podemos dizer que climatologia é Geografia e meteorologia é Física (pura).
> Aos físicos falta o Espaço aos geógrafos o Tempo (sinóptico).
> 
> A Meteorologia é feita com a Física, a Observação faz parte da Meteorologia mas só serve para o Tempo Presente.
> ...



Bem
A meteorologia é feita de.... 
Não me venham com retóricas, pq o que interessa é que em <Portugal não existem climatólogos de jeito, espero que venham a ter,  nestes últimos 15 anos aprendi muito ás minhas custas e graças a colegas estrangeiros formados na área (devido ao gosto) e não me digas o que é a meteorologia.... pq se não tiveres reunidos uma interdisciplinariedade de conhecimentos não vais a lado nenhum por isso é que temos o IM que temos e o circuito extremamente fechado ao nível universitário que até enjoa....seja em que área for... 

se eu não me tivese virado para o estrangeiro duvido que adequirisse os conhecimentos que possuo, agora dizer " vamos esperar e depois falamos" é o discurso de sempre do porteguesinho e suas instituições, salvo algumas


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Separar neste caso não significa limitar o saber, mas sim especializar. Sempre defendi que a Geografia é um todo, só que, sendo tão eclética, para se avançar são necessarias especializações.



E se tiveres várias especializações???? o que é que te torna.... 
e tirar um curso por gosto é muito diferente de tirar um curso por tirar, ou por influência ou estatuto, ou não é 
A geografia é uma reunião de váruias ciências, só que em Portugal é que se pensa que a geog. é só para saber onde fica isto ou aquilo, quando já na nossa vizinha espanha tem um papel fundamental para ene de vertentes, isto para não ir mais longe.
Enfim não tenho que saber como se progaram o excel para poder utilizar como ferramente numa análise de estudo, a probabilidade é importante para a previsão, como a fisica e quimica elementar ea matemática nos seus conceitos uteis para multipla equações e cálculos...
Tudo é apreendido desde que haja gosto e vontada para o conseguir...


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

dj_alex disse:


> Tentando responder ao Seringador, Kim e ao Luper...
> 
> há muita coisa que se aprende na faculdade que realmente não serve para muito a não ser para se ter se calhar uma visao mais abrangente da ciencia, e nao focar só no que é importante...mas que as vezes se torna chato isso sim..
> 
> ...



Eu compreendo o ponto de vista, mas tenho sempre muito medo quando se consegue reduzir tudo apenas aos números... Pois perde-se a noção da realidade, quantificar algo e reduzi-lo a algoritmos é sempre limitar lá está! E qual o problema? Quanto a mim é intelectualizar muito. Números fazem falta, claro que sim! Mas ver e analisar tudo apenas com esse prisma é reduzir e muito, o campo da real compreensão das coisas! Será que me faço entender? 
Olha por exemplo é como chegar aqui com as medições de um mês inteirinho, as variáveis todas lá, temperaturas, pluviosidade, HR, pressões, etc. Podemos construir gráficos, desde os mais simples aos mais complexos e com isso fazer uma análise a esse período de tempo, mas ainda assim sempre faltará algo, será sempre incompleta essa série de dados. Falta, por exemplo a observação, essencial para uma previsão do tempo, ela ajuda, mas não é tudo. Se é 50% necessário, como tu dizes Alex, não sei , não consigo quantificar. Porque é que as previsões falham ainda tanto? Certamente porque não há um conhecimento completo das nuances do clima. Será que algum dia haverá?  E no fundo é essa imprevisibilidade que nos motiva e fascina a todos nós!  




LUPER disse:


> Para mim a maior utilidade de todas aquelas cadeiras que a malta sabe quais são, tem na minha opnião, permitir fazer musculação intensiva ao espirito critico,  capacidade de raciocinio e destreza mental. Resumindo a capacidade de auto-instruirnos muito facilmente, claro que falo pelo meu exemplo. É muito provavel que esse seja o objectivo principal, claro que a utilidade practica é para apenas 1% da malta que por lá passa, mas que nos deixa a cabeçita mais esperta isso deixa, pelo menos a mim deixou. Não tenho agora receio de aprender sozinho nada, sinto-me muito mais confiante (mas não uso daqueles pensinhos dos anuncios     )



   



Cumulonimbus disse:


> Separar neste caso não significa limitar o saber, mas sim especializar. Sempre defendi que a Geografia é um todo, só que, sendo tão eclética, para se avançar são necessarias especializações.



Ainda bem que defendes a geografia como um todo, já somos dois então!   O que seria da geografia física sem a humana e vice-versa!  
Agora pensa bem, especializar no fundo é o quê?  
Não estou com isto a dizer que esteja errado especializar-se, claro que é o seguimento natural do aprofundar de um determinado tema ou matéria, agora que hoje em dia significa saber muito de um ínfima parte e ignorar muito de um todo, isso é claro, é lógico, simples a equação não?


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

dj_alex disse:


> Tentando responder ao Seringador, Kim e ao Luper...
> 
> há muita coisa que se aprende na faculdade que realmente não serve para muito a não ser para se ter se calhar uma visao mais abrangente da ciencia, e nao focar só no que é importante...mas que as vezes se torna chato isso sim..
> 
> ...



Sim Alex tanto para correlacionar, extrapolar e associar, agora tu tb não sabes calcular o fluxo da corrente do golfo, mas não quer dizer que não possas tecer comentários e análises cientificas e se o quisesse fazer com os dados fazia-lo na máquina de calcular através do uso das fórmulas que existem?
Não me digas que sabes programar satelíte para que as imagens de satélite enviem a informação incriptada para posterior descodificação e exibição da imagem ou sabes?

Tu consegues fazer mapas à mão com cálculo de declives e interpolação de precipitação com os mesmos?

mas se alguém conhecer uma ferramenta informática que efectue tudo isso automaticamente mas que não perceba muito de mapasa, consegueo ou não, isto desde que tenha os dados???
Sabes fazer os cálculos manuais sem máquina para efectuar derivação e definição de probabilidades de ocorrência?
Eu felizmente sei, mas com uma máquina poderá saber fazer qq um que tenha interesse e acesso à formula, desde que tenha dados, percebes agora o meu ponto de vista..


----------



## Cumulonimbus (8 Dez 2006 às 17:19)

Seringador disse:


> A estatística é diferente da matemática (que usas para descodificação e algoritmia)
> 
> Continuo a não concordar  de certeza que tu com a tua formação académica e científica e eu com a minha ( incluíndo a observação) não há modelo que o valham e nem sequer preciso de lápis e papel, isto para a meteorologia
> 
> ...




Cá temos a velha guerra entre geógrafos e meteorologistas em relação à climatologia!
Mas já Koppen em 1927 ensinava que a climatologia assenta em duas vertentes: uma a geografia a outra a meteorologia sinóptica, e que nenhuma delas se  sobrepunha à outra.
O conjunto das duas é que cria a climatologia moderna.
Quem estuda o fenómeno e o demonstra matemáticamente é o físico, o geógrafo quer saber as causas para determinar as consequências do fenómeno num espaço determinado, assim como a interacção de um com o outro.
O meteorologista é de gabinete e na maioria nem sequer sabe ler uma carta, para por exemplo saber se o relevo é concordante ou discordante com o rumo de uma frente e as consequencias disso.
Também o geógrafo se não estudar a termodinamica dos fluídos, terá sérias dificuldades em explicar o aparecimento de determinados fenómenos.
A estatística é basica para os dois.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (8 Dez 2006 às 17:50)

Seringador disse:


> A estatística é diferente da matemática (que usas para descodificação e algoritmia)
> 
> Continuo a não concordar  de certeza que tu com a tua formação académica e científica e eu com a minha ( incluíndo a observação) não há modelo que o valham e nem sequer preciso de lápis e papel, isto para a meteorologia
> 
> ...




Cá temos a velha guerra entre geógrafos e meteorologistas em relação à climatologia!
Mas já Koppen em 1927 ensinava que a climatologia assenta em duas vertentes: uma a geografia a outra a meteorologia sinóptica, e que nenhuma delas se  sobrepunha à outra.
O conjunto das duas é que cria a climatologia moderna.
Quem estuda o fenómeno e o demonstra matemáticamente é o físico, o geógrafo quer saber as causas para determinar as consequências do fenómeno num espaço determinado, assim como a interacção de um com o outro.
O meteorologista é de gabinete e na maioria nem sequer sabe ler uma carta, para por exemplo saber se o relevo é concordante ou discordante com o rumo de uma frente e as consequencias disso.
Também o geógrafo se não estudar a termodinamica dos fluídos, terá sérias dificuldades em explicar o aparecimento de determinados fenómenos.
A estatística é basica para os dois.


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:10)

é chamada a Vingança da Geografia... um bom livro para ler, abordaa econometria também, pq no essencial a Geografia também são numeros mas não só!

bem lembrado Cumulonimbus, essa referência de Koppen    
mas são saudáveis estas discussões ressalta a vista para a opinação


----------



## Cumulonimbus (8 Dez 2006 às 18:37)

Seringador disse:


> Bem
> A meteorologia é feita de....
> Não me venham com retóricas, pq o que interessa é que em <Portugal não existem climatólogos de jeito, espero que venham a ter,  nestes últimos 15 anos aprendi muito ás minhas custas e graças a colegas estrangeiros formados na área (devido ao gosto) e não me digas o que é a meteorologia.... pq se não tiveres reunidos uma interdisciplinariedade de conhecimentos não vais a lado nenhum por isso é que temos o IM que temos e o circuito extremamente fechado ao nível universitário que até enjoa....seja em que área for...
> 
> se eu não me tivese virado para o estrangeiro duvido que adequirisse os conhecimentos que possuo, agora dizer " vamos esperar e depois falamos" é o discurso de sempre do porteguesinho e suas instituições, salvo algumas




Grande pretensão a tua!
Será que tivemos de esperar pelo menos 15 anos para termos bons climatologistas (ou climatólogos) em Portugal?
Eu há 15 anos já conhecia pelo menos meia dúzia dos "jeitosos".
E olha que cá também houve gente que se formou na área por gosto.
Em relação à meteorologia, ou sabes física ou não sabes meteorologia.
Não fazes uma previsão meteorológica com base científica, à custa de observação e feeling.  
Um abraço


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:47)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Grande pretensão a tua!
> Será que tivemos de esperar pelo menos 15 anos para termos bons climatologistas (ou climatólogos) em Portugal?
> Eu há 15 anos já conhecia pelo menos meia dúzia dos "jeitosos".
> E olha que cá também houve gente que se formou na área por gosto.
> ...



Onde estão eles, só se for lá fora... 
Salvo Antímio e Costa alves não vejo mais ninguém que aprecie e tenha a consideração neste momento!

Quanto ao teu comentário final nem comento para não a valorizar, pq sei do meu valor, quanto à base científica havemos de falar um dia e, ver quem é que a possui mais  

Também és recente neste fórum senão, dá uma olhada a todo o histórico e depois diz-me se é feeling   
podemos falar de teleconexões que são a minha especialidade para a previsão sazonal ou isso também será feeling , pq para a sinóptica ninguém me dá lições neste país, mas aceito todo o tipo de informação comentada!  
pode ser pretensão, mas não me satisfaz aquilo que se faz cá dentro, salvo um ou outro assunto...


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 21:19)

Seringador disse:


> Sim Alex tanto para correlacionar, extrapolar e associar, agora tu tb não sabes calcular o fluxo da corrente do golfo, mas não quer dizer que não possas tecer comentários e análises cientificas e se o quisesse fazer com os dados fazia-lo na máquina de calcular através do uso das fórmulas que existem?
> Não me digas que sabes programar satelíte para que as imagens de satélite enviem a informação incriptada para posterior descodificação e exibição da imagem ou sabes?
> 
> Tu consegues fazer mapas à mão com cálculo de declives e interpolação de precipitação com os mesmos?
> ...



Eu os programas que preciso de fazer....Faço-os eu proprio...com as formulas que aprendi durante o curso...E gosto de perceber o que estou a fazer, nao apenas usar progrmas de outros...Quanto a calculos de derivaçao, integracao, rotacionais, divergencias....Mas acho que nao estamos aqui a discutir do que sabemos ou nao sabemos fazer   

Já agora aqui fica leitura para quem nao conseguir dormir....

http://www.fis.ufba.br/ossamu/fis4/textos/Divergente.pdf


----------



## Cumulonimbus (9 Dez 2006 às 01:55)

Seringador disse:


> Onde estão eles, só se for lá fora...
> Salvo Antímio e Costa alves não vejo mais ninguém que aprecie e tenha a consideração neste momento!
> 
> Quanto ao teu comentário final nem comento para não a valorizar, pq sei do meu valor, quanto à base científica havemos de falar um dia e, ver quem é que a possui mais
> ...



Ponto1: Não entrei aqui para beliscar a competência de ninguém.
Ponto2: Não entro em competições de conhecimentos e respeito os dos outros.
Ponto3: Continuo a afirmar que o curso de meteorologia não forma climatologistas, assim como o curso de geografia não forma meteorologistas. Tanto o geógrafo como o meteorologista têm que juntar ciências extra curriculares para adquirirem esses conhecimentos.
Ponto4:Os 2 nomes que apontas-te são meteorologistas, climatologistas não.Além disso são os únicos a que os "media" dão visibilidade.
Ponto5: Penso que já chega de assuntos colaterais ao principal que é a Climatologia.
Que tal abrirmos a discussão sobre o tão badalado e "terrífico" "Aquecimento Global"?  
Um abraço


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 10:54)

Bem...para provar que a Climatologia bem feita nao é assim tao simples e têm muito que se lhe diga, aqui fica um artigo feito na universidade complutense de Madrid.

O tema é bastante actual - climatologia de bloqueios

*Download artigo :* http://www.box.net/public/tpa38oqfif


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 12:09)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem...para provar que a Climatologia bem feita nao é assim tao simples e têm muito que se lhe diga, aqui fica um artigo feito na universidade complutense de Madrid.
> 
> O tema é bastante actual - climatologia de bloqueios
> 
> *Download artigo :* http://www.box.net/public/tpa38oqfif



Sim não é fácil e antes de mencionar uma é mais objectiva (modelação e projecções numéricas) a outra subjectiva (previsão e análise atmosférica passada, presente e futuro a curto e a longo prazo, i.e. semanalmente, mensalmente e sasonalmente), pq para uma são exigidos determinados requisitos e competências e para outra outros skills mais abrangentes na compreensão da dinâmica atmosférica. 

Agora as duas são um todo, mas temos de efectuar uma separação de objectos de estudo e de análise, que poderão seguir percursos diferentes mas convergir nalguns resultados ou objectivos finais alcançados.   não sei se perceberam o meu ponto de vista.

Vou ler o artigo que diga-se de passagem no mínimo interesante e depois coloco a minha opinião sobre o mesmo.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 12:45)

Seringador disse:


> Vou ler o artigo que diga-se de passagem no mínimo interesante e depois coloco a minha opinião sobre o mesmo.




Ha outro interessante sobre a variabilidade dos bloqueios e a influencia no snow-cover

Se achares interessante esse, depois coloco o outro aqui.


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 13:39)

dj_alex disse:


> Ha outro interessante sobre a variabilidade dos bloqueios e a influencia no snow-cover
> 
> Se achares interessante esse, depois coloco o outro aqui.



Boas já vou na 10ª página de estou adorar, pq era um tipo de estudos que gostava de fazer sobre o Ant. dos Açores, i.e. o mesmo método de abordagem e análise, tendo em conta a frequência dos eventos e a variabilidade de posicionamento, adequando isso a uma boa correlação de teleconexões e respectivos indicadores  

Coloca aqui o outro sou ávido por informação é um defeito


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 14:11)

Seringador disse:


> Boas já vou na 10ª página de estou adorar, pq era um tipo de estudos que gostava de fazer sobre o Ant. dos Açores, i.e. o mesmo método de abordagem e análise, tendo em conta a frequência dos eventos e a variabilidade de posicionamento, adequando isso a uma boa correlação de teleconexões e respectivos indicadores
> 
> Coloca aqui o outro sou ávido por informação é um defeito



Bem me parecia que ias gostar Os 2 trabalhos fazem parte de um douturamento 

Aqui fica o outro : http://www.box.net/public/nkpro0f3pk


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 16:03)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem me parecia que ias gostar Os 2 trabalhos fazem parte de um douturamento
> 
> Aqui fica o outro : http://www.box.net/public/nkpro0f3pk



Boas,

Já conhecia este artigo do JGR foi mais ou menos em agosto que o li, mas qualquer das formas, obrigado pq não o tinha em minha posse 
Acho mais interessante o 1º e mais fiável nos resultados, contudo ainda não terminei a sua leitura, faltam as conclusões...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 18:39)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já conhecia este artigo do JGR foi mais ou menos em agosto que o li, mas qualquer das formas, obrigado pq não o tinha em minha posse
> Acho mais interessante o 1º e mais fiável nos resultados, contudo ainda não terminei a sua leitura, faltam as conclusões...



O artigo so saiu em Novembro...


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:00)

dj_alex disse:


> O artigo so saiu em Novembro...




Quem tem amigos ingleses é no que dá


----------



## dj_alex (20 Dez 2006 às 10:13)

Seringador disse:


> Quem tem amigos ingleses é no que dá


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:24)

dj_alex disse:


>



Boas se necessitares de material fresquinho envia uma MP com alguns dos temas que gostavas de ler 
Abraço


----------



## rodolfo (28 Dez 2006 às 21:39)

Sou do Brasil e tenho mestrado e doutorado em climatologia pela Univversidade de São Paulo. A graduação foi em geografia. Esta discussão é muito comum por aqui também. Devemos atentar que o objetivo da meteorologia é a previsão do tempo e a física da atmosfera. A geografia se preocupa com as repercussões destes fenômenos sobre o território. No entanto, o geógrafo tem que ter um bom aprofundamento em estatística, em conceitos de física como a termodinâmica e a hidrodinâmica, além de calor. Não estamos preocupados com a média, como o meteorologista faz cotidianamente, mas com o rítmo climático. Assim, o conceito de "normal climatológica" não faz sentido para o geógrafo. Acho mesmo que nem para a meteorologia. Afinal, o que é ser normal em clima ?

Tenham certeza que a abordagem é diferente uma vez que os objetivos também o são. Assim, se o jovem está interessado em previsão do tempo, estudo de nuvens, raios ou fenômenos meteorológicos em si, deve seguir a carreira de meteorologista. Se está interessado na dinâmica das massas de ar, rítmo climático, impactos sociais, deve seguir a carreira de geógrafo com especialização em climatologia geográfica, como temos aqui no Brasil


----------



## Cumulonimbus (2 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

rodolfo disse:


> Sou do Brasil e tenho mestrado e doutorado em climatologia pela Univversidade de São Paulo. A graduação foi em geografia. Esta discussão é muito comum por aqui também. Devemos atentar que o objetivo da meteorologia é a previsão do tempo e a física da atmosfera. A geografia se preocupa com as repercussões destes fenômenos sobre o território. No entanto, o geógrafo tem que ter um bom aprofundamento em estatística, em conceitos de física como a termodinâmica e a hidrodinâmica, além de calor. Não estamos preocupados com a média, como o meteorologista faz cotidianamente, mas com o rítmo climático. Assim, o conceito de "normal climatológica" não faz sentido para o geógrafo. Acho mesmo que nem para a meteorologia. Afinal, o que é ser normal em clima ?
> 
> Tenham certeza que a abordagem é diferente uma vez que os objetivos também o são. Assim, se o jovem está interessado em previsão do tempo, estudo de nuvens, raios ou fenômenos meteorológicos em si, deve seguir a carreira de meteorologista. Se está interessado na dinâmica das massas de ar, rítmo climático, impactos sociais, deve seguir a carreira de geógrafo com especialização em climatologia geográfica, como temos aqui no Brasil






Olá Rodolfo!

Aqui em Portugal também as carreiras são distintas.
Meteorologista e geógrafo têm formações completamente distintas.
Meteorologista vem da área da física e o geógrafo com especialização em climatologia vem da área da geografia.
Só que cá, como certamente aí, existem geógrafos que julgam saber meteorologia e meteorologistas a pensar que sabem climatologia.  

Um abraço


----------



## Zoelae (1 Fev 2007 às 10:22)

Para quem não sabe a Universidade de Évora tem um curso de Ciências Físicas com Variante em Física do Clima, da Terra e do Espaço.

http://www.uevora.pt/index.php?module=ensinos&action=plano&id=367&codigo=99


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 10:56)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Olá Rodolfo!
> 
> Aqui em Portugal também as carreiras são distintas.
> Meteorologista e geógrafo têm formações completamente distintas.
> ...



Mas antes de ser geógrafo já fazia previsões e análises sinópticas desde os 15anos  e tive até aos 25 anos não académica, mas muito melhor na minha opinião além de ser autodidacta aprendi com fisicos e geofisicos britânicos ao longo desses anos 
Posso não ter formação académica genuína em geofísica ou meteorologia, mas tenho conhecimentos adquiridos desde há 20 anos para cá, onde estou à vontade para falar de meterologia (previsão a médio e longo prazo) e climatologia ( sazonal e projecções em meso-escala) com qualquer entendido na matéria, seja aqui ou na Europa ou no Brasil! 
O Curso de geografia foi mais um complemto para aplicação dos riscos e planemamento e prevenção 
Mas concordo contigo existe de tudo em Portugal, especialmente a critica antes da confirmação ou da constatação


----------

